# Where to move in CO?



## yakrafter (Aug 7, 2006)

If one wanted to find the best location to buy some land and build a house in Colorado considering...

atmosphere/locale/locals
access to rivers 
land cost

where would they go???? I want to be in the mountains not in the plains. Skiing not important. Boating/Hiking a priority.

yakrafter


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

the cost varies considerably from place to place. you might have to let us know your max land+house cost before you get an answer.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

buena vista/salida


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

Glenwood Springs/Carbondale/Aspen area.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Since everyone has a different idea on "atmosphere/locale/locals", maybe you could give us a little more detail on what you are looking for.
Like everywhere else, the farther away you get from the "action", the cheaper land will be.
If I were going to move from the front range, which may happen in the near future, I would look south of I70 and well west of I25


----------



## yakrafter (Aug 7, 2006)

In terms of atmosphere, I am looking for an open minded area, but I am not a socialist. I dig freedom, responsibility, respect, etc.

Ideally we would be 1/2 to 1 hour out of "town" so we could be relatively alone with decent access to daily resources.

Selling my current home etc. but I can't buy a $500k property around Vail or anything like that. 

I prefer alpine atmosphere to high desert, but money talks.

I was eying the areas between Salida and Vail along 24. Seemed out of the way, but close enough to get groceries, land is moderately priced. I'm not afraid of passes, off grid, snow, etc. Would rather have 35 acres than 4, but prob willing to spend 200k on land if we can sell our current stuff. This area seemed to be pretty central to all drainages. I was eying Red Cliff, even though this is a small lot town.

My sister lives in eagle-vail and I am fairly familiar with this area, but not every back road etc.

I am a timber framer/post and beamer so I would want to be just the right distance from those that would hopefully hire me, but I could not afford to live in most of my clients neighborhoods.

Currently solid class III in my kayak and class IV+ in my raft and moving up on both.

I will be in the state for a few weeks in the end of may early June to boat if anyone has any suggestions, feel free. Yes, I have books and have looked at many of the rivers, but local beta is still awsome.

Moving Spring '08. Buying land sooner.

Appreciate the feedback.

Yakrafter


----------



## bth (Oct 31, 2005)

check out saint mary's glacier. 
land there is ridiculously cheap. we just bought an acre lot for 12K which has incredible views to 14ers ranging from mt evans to greys/torreys and is bordered by a stream whose noise is incredibly soothing- and we are in the process of building on it. 
its 9 miles off of I-70, and the land is at about 10,000 feet, so it's definitely alpine- winters are quite harsh, and it never made it above 80 degrees last summer. but its stunningly beautiful. 
land is starting to sell a bit more actively- as michael coors just bought the property upon which the old ski area sits, and has plans to revive it. you'd then have a small ski area in your back yard throughout the winter (and even perhaps part of the "summer"!), and you are 9 miles from great boating on clear creek- about an hour to denver. 
we're excited to be moving there for the same reasons it sounds like you might be after, so i thought i'd throw it out there...


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

My wife and I bought 5 acres just on the east side of Rabbit Ears Pass last July. It was 43K, is in a gated community, and HUGE recreational opportunity area.

At 25 minutes to Steamboat, 25 minutes to Kremling, we have Gore, and all that the Yampa provides (Fish Creek, Town, Elk etc) all within a half hour. Big South is about 40 minutes...

Plus if you are into dirt biking/snowmobiling, it's hard to find a beter source of access beyond maybe CB/Salida.

The area is called Rabbit Ears Village (www.rabbitearsvillage.com) and it's REALLY beautiful... Can't say enough about it. We looked for a year and half before something we wanted popped up on the market. You can get lots for as cheap as 3 acres for 15K, but they don't have trees...


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Keep in mind that the I70 traffic to and from Denver, on the weekends, is a huge pain the a$$ and it's only getting worse. I have friends that live up by bth's place and it is beautiful. I just don't think I could stomach the traffic wows.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

*Yakrafter, please check your PM.*

Yakrafter, please check your PM.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

i'll chime in since i was in a similar situation. orginally moved to colorado and lived at the afore mentioned ski area at st. mary's. beautiful but wicked in the winter. i don't mind snow but the drifts got crazy (daily post-holeing to the front door). next, moved to golden for just under a year. great town with access to the city. good boating but we left in the summer. gotta deal with ALL of I-70 to ski/ride. next, bought a place in empire back up in clear creek county. cold winters, but not as bad as st. mary's. pretty stagnant town so prices are cheap. boating was killer; gore ~an hour and bailey the same. these two can extend the season from may through october. also, clear creek was out the door (literally, upper and lower (shh) west fork of the clear creek) and boulder's 'bout an hour, denver's 'bout an hour, vail's 'bout an hour. back country skiing at jone's and berthoud passes. but, we drove, a lot. i worked in vail during all of the mentioned places; still do. what drove us south? I-70. it's nuts and getting worse. you learn to deal w/ it. don't drive west on friday and don't drive east on sunday. the upside is that you have a head start on the traffic going west and can "cut out" before the worst of it going east. but traffic sucks. and summit county's played and getting more played. so, we moved to salida. cool town w/ out traffic. older population. less driving. but you gotta work. the $1000 question down here is what do you do for work? like i said i work in vail and my wife has clients in denver and beyond and works out of the house. 
long winded. if you need to be closer to the city maybe try 285 south of denver, like conifer, aspen park, bailey, etc. maybe. i wouldn't go too far north from buena vista, pretty rural. leadville, weird vibe and cold at 10,000 ft. do you have kids? is gunnison affordable? lot's of growth in pagosa or south fork. maybe west of eagle and east of glenwood off I-70? redcliff's a deep hole in the ground w/ out sun. george town's similar. there's another i've got my eye on but i can't give you all the answers! let me know if you find yourself down south this summer to boat.
-dan


----------



## yakrafter (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the input. BV is sounding/pricing pretty good but I'll keep looking. Chime up anytime.

I will be there in late may-early june and will post looking for folks to plunge with...

Yakrafter


----------



## IkayakNboard (May 12, 2005)

Land in the San Louis Valley is super cheap too...in places off the grid that will likely not see a power line in our lifetime. My mom bought 10 acres down there for $10k. Might not be as close to a town as you want, but you're sure to be left alone. I would also look into Montana and Wyoming. I've heard stories that Big Sky Montana is in a similar situation that Vail was many years ago...relatively affordable realestate/land but prices rising fast, therefore a good investment opportunity. I also like the area around Red Lodge, MT. Tons of hiking trails, you don't have the crowds of CO, tons of boating in MT, Idaho, Northern Wyo, day's drive to CO, etc.


----------



## Uncle B (Nov 14, 2003)

Check out Redstone, its about 15-20mins outside of Carbondale. Beautiful little town with a nice vibe. Quality rivers close by as well as great hiking, climbing, and biking. Definitly more affordable than Carbondal and Basalt. Good Luck


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Tennessee Pass has some cool land, some is off-grid. It's between Red Cliff and Leadville. Access to the Eagle drainage, Homestake, Arkansas is all within 1 hour or less.


----------



## IkayakNboard (May 12, 2005)

I've never priced property in Redstone, but I'm with Uncle B if it is affordable...it's one of the most beautiful areas I have ever seen, next to one of the most beutiful little rivers I've ever seen (the Crystal), and is home to an amazing historic hotel and "castle". I'm sure you can find tons of pictures on-line of Redstone and Marble and the Crystal...but this might be a starting point: http://www.redstoneinn.com/ (I've stayed in the hotel, and it was the only Redstone link that popped in my mind)


----------



## robatnordic (Jul 1, 2005)

My wife and I have lived all over the mountain areas for the past 15-20 years. We currently live in Leadville. Again we have lived in Eagle, Grand, and Summit counties. For us it has worked well. We both work in Summit county, and raft,ski, bike, hike etc. The stigma that Leadville endured in years past has only kept prices in check, even though we have 7 ski areas, 2 world class rivers and countless trails all within 40 mins from our front door. Our neighborhood has two oil and gas execs, ski area employees, school teachers, electricians. Our house is 4 yrs old, has amazing views and a two car garage. The cat is getting out of the bag that our weather is actually not as severe as Summit or Grand. If that sounds interesting let me know. Our last kid has left the nest..WOOOHOOO, :lol: and we are downsizing.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*Just don't move to...*

Limon
Sterling
Deer Trail
Lamar
or that little funky town before you enter Oklahoma..Campo, Colorado


----------



## fishbowl (Feb 15, 2007)

Check out Sylvan Lakes development between Red Cliff and Leadville. It may be right up your alley. Red Cliff is great. I have lived in Red Cliff for 6 years.No Acreage though. Half hour to I-70, In construction you will be working in the Cordillera-Vail area and the commute is beautiful. New development going in on Battle Mountain Pass that I am sure will need framers. Hiking,biking, climbing and boating(although it is ClassV) right out your door. Great neighbors. Quick commute to the Ark and the Eagle. Anyhow, This entire state is fantastic and you can't go wrong anywhere.


----------



## yakrafter (Aug 7, 2006)

*And the winner is...*

someplace that no one mentioned but seemed the clear winner to me after walking 100's of lots corner to four corners...

South Park...11,200' baby.

We are pumped!

Beautifull, private, near lots of shit, cheap, and much growth potential.


----------



## dq (Apr 25, 2005)

*Salida area*

I would move to the Salida area. Stay away from I-70 and Hwy. 82 corridors of insanity.

I live in Steamboat and lived 8 years in Boulder/Louisville, lived 1 year in Summit County and worked summers during high school in Aspen while living in Carbondale. Durango is nice too come to think of it.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

South Park is awesome. Love the area and I think you will too.


----------



## stillwaterpaddler (Nov 16, 2003)

*Okey Dokey*

Don't move to Colorado. Califorina is already a state of confusion.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

hunh? by south park do you mean fairplay? and where are you getting 11,200? you must be high, really high.


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

11,200 ft seems reasonable. I lived in Alma for several years, its @ almost 10,400 ft in town. Get up into the uppers of Placer Valley or Valley of the Sun and I'm sure you're well above 11G.
Beautiful area, often wish I was still up there. Great fishing...
Plus, he's probably high!


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

P.S. congrats on the relo, but be ready for some brutal winter wind chills!


----------



## yakrafter (Aug 7, 2006)

stillwaterpaddler said:


> Don't move to Colorado. Califorina is already a state of confusion.


Stillwaterpaddler has sent me into a state of confusion. I have been to California, though I am not sure why you mention it.

Hey Danger...I bought some land in Park County, geographically known as South Park (as opposed to other known areas such as Middle Park and North Park), Fairplay, as you know, is a town in Park County and South Park . Fairplay sometimes known now (or in the past has been known) as South Park City. The land I bought is at 11,200', the Park itself (a Park is a broad alpine valley as expained to me by a Native I was boating with on the Ark) is around 9-10k and the hills go into 14's (obviously)...and I am always highest when in CO baby. 

I think we are ready for the cold? I am wondering if it can really be worse than northern new england. I am sure there is more snow in CO, but a January where we never go above 0 deg and often go to 20-30 below zero at night is not uncommon, esp. in Northern NH/Whites. Is it worse than that? My hope was that sun would still provide some relief at noontime. I can always put more clothes on and can only take so much off - I hate the heat, esp. humid eastern heat (more commonly known in the South, but it is moving north every year.)


----------



## stillwaterpaddler (Nov 16, 2003)

*My bad.*

I am sorry and I retract any comment posted yesterday and would advise anyone NOT to post after a few beers, again, I'm sorry my post was a waste of everyones time.


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

yakrafter said:


> I think we are ready for the cold? I am wondering if it can really be worse than northern new england. I am sure there is more snow in CO, but a January where we never go above 0 deg and often go to 20-30 below zero at night is not uncommon, esp. in Northern NH/Whites. Is it worse than that? My hope was that sun would still provide some relief at noontime.


You'll be fine. The sun will shine, but the wind will blow. Thats gotta be one of the windiest places I have ever been. There will be some snow, but the wind generally moves it out of the park and into the hills/ forest. My place was up in the woods a bit, and you could hear the wind howling above you, but tucked down in the trees, it just always seemed to keep snowing, even with the sun out...


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

i cant believe no one has said it yet, but Gunnison is solid gold.

its summers are nice (93 was our high for the year), the winters are bad, but tolerable, if were lucky we'll see a -45, but thats only once every few years.

excellent access to all things skiing/riding,, CB, Monarch, IRWIN. ten minutes in any direction gets you into the boonies, no problem. 

got dirt bikes? we got a park for em. got a mountain bike? how about world class hartmans rocks 5 minutes from town?

good, and most importantly, UNCROWDED rivers. yeah, the taylor is good, but boat off the grid come boat the lake fork, you wont see but one other group the whole day. come boat taylor park and you wont see another boater. at all.

a play park thats run every day if the river isnt one big block of ice....500 cfs, 5000 cfs, it doesnt matter

some of the friendliest people you will ever meet in colorado, proven.

fairly decent housing rates, no worse than durango or glenwood. no crime to speak of.

i guess the only downside is isolation. its 60 miles to anywhere, and in the winter thats a long way. but its worth every minute of it!


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Hey Yakrafter (and all Arkansas, Bailey, Summit-bound folks), be sure to support my parents' liquor store in Fairplay, Even in the End. It's a block north of 285 on Hwy 9. Thanks.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Good choice. My folks have a lot in Placer Valley (between Alma and Breck) and I can't wait til we can build on it. Three + acres and overlooks Bross. Close to Summit (albeit Breck) & a reasonable drive to Vail, not a bad drive to the upper Ark, and Bailey is on the way. Best of all- 285 is faster that I-70 9 out of 10 times. I would've suggested it, but never got around to it.


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

mjpowhound said:


> Hey Yakrafter (and all Arkansas, Bailey, Summit-bound folks), be sure to support my parents' liquor store in Fairplay, Even in the End. It's a block north of 285 on Hwy 9. Thanks.


Nice mjpowhound, that place is great. It's still the same folks as it was 6-7 years ago, right? Ram, if I remember? Great folks. Perfect little one-stop weekend shop for "beers, bullets, flies and lies!" Used to have that koozie....wonder where it went?


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

No, my parents bought it three years ago. They're even better than Ricki & Ram.

"Even in the End: Hangovers installed and serviced!"


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

Right on! Will have to stop for supplies next swing through...


----------



## bgoogins (Nov 10, 2005)

*Yikes, get ready for the wind*



yakrafter said:


> someplace that no one mentioned but seemed the clear winner to me after walking 100's of lots corner to four corners...
> 
> South Park...11,200' baby.
> 
> ...


yakrafter, congrats on your purchase. I have lived around Colorado most of my life. I actually grew up in Canon City -- in what is commonly referred to as the Banana Belt (which extends up to Salida) and at the mouth of the Royal Gorge. Salida, btw, can receive as few as 20 or 30 inches of snow a year, while the mountains 20 minutes west, like Monarch ski area, receive 350 or more. The best of both worlds. The weather is much different there than any of the surrounding area -- warmmm and mild in the winter and great for climbing. I use to drive up highway 9 enroute to Breckenridge. South Park itself, at least in the winter, is one of the windiest, wretched places in Colorado. I dont know how people can live there in the winter. I love the snow and dont mind the cold, but high winds suck. Even without a fresh dump, you will be plowing your driveway. Nasty. Even up by the mountains, like Alma, where you'd think the wind would be slowed down by the trees and foothills is windy and cold. Coming from the upper east coast, it will probably seem not too bad, but once you get a taste of some of the other great areas of the state, I have a feeling you will sell (and probably earn some return because people are moving into Park county because the visit in the summer). 

Anyway, good luck with your adventure...I dont mean to sound too negative, but after being around the state and living in it for 30 years, I wouldnt live there, given your previously stated needs. There are better places.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

yakrafter said:


> I think we are ready for the cold? I am wondering if it can really be worse than northern new england.


Just a little reality check here: You can bet your ass that SP is worse than N. New England. Kenosha pass has been closed for something like 20 days thus far this year. Wind has stranded people in homes with bus-sized drifts. State of Emergency (look it up). When you cant see 10 feet in front of you, but still can see the sun, then you know you're in south park (and stuck in a ground blizzard).

South park is 1.5 hours from Denver. If it was choicy mountain living, it would be developed by now.

With that said, May through September in the park is really nice and it is one of the prettiest places on earth.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Breckenblow. (double entendre)


----------

